

Microsoft's CFO Is Damning The Surface With Faint Praise - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-cfo-surface-learnings-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"This is the dilemma Microsoft is facing: Klein and other executives cannot
strongly praise the Surface, lest they scare the PC makers who pay lots of
money to license Windows."

